# old tandem---Western Flyer or Huffy?



## manida (Jul 10, 2009)

first-time poster here.  Very cool site.

Anyone know what Ive got here?  





has Schwinn grips.  Sorry, I dont have the serial number right now.

This looks very similar to the Huffy Daisy(s) Ive found on the web.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 10, 2009)

well its huffy but could have had a westernflyer badge


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 10, 2009)

definitely a Huffy made bike, looks like a middleweight, you might find it will work better if you get smaller tires. it's very cool.


----------



## manida (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, im getting a little fender rub with the tires Ive got, Ive tried to adust them but its kinda hit and miss (yeah, no sh-t)  Huffy or not, I dig it....was my wife and I's 5-year anniv. gift to ourselves.


----------

